# need help identifying a peice



## chris_d (Jun 25, 2007)

Well this may seem strange, but there was a commerical on tv and it had Bambi (the deer) and i was wondering if anyone can identify the music in the background....It wasnt SPring by vivaldi...or atleast i think it wasnt....I remember the peice from when i took music history last term, but i cant remember what it is called. :#


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

is this the one wherein the vehicle blows up right before it hits bambi??






dj


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I need help with one as well. It was a song (a chamber piece, sounded modern) in a BMW commercial a few weeks ago. The commercial showed an animation of a car being assembled as it moved down a road. I havent seen it in a little while, so it's not very recent...


----------

